# CUBE Rahmen einzeln kaufen??



## Trialbiker82 (18. Januar 2011)

Nabend!!!!

Ein Kumpel möchte gern sein Rahmen gegen einen CUBE LTD oder Reaction Rahmen tauschen. Eher den LTD weil er mit meinem Bike Probe gefahren ist und begeistert von der Geometrie ist, außerdem wird  dieser günstiger sein als der Reaction. Nun haben wir heute mal CUBE an gemailt und die meinten Rahmen werden nicht einzeln verkauft. Nur Rahmensets die aber im Preisbereich komplett neues Bike liegen
Morgen haken wir beim Händler nach und horchen mal was der sagt. 
Hat schonmal jemand einen Rahmen einzeln gekauft und auf was für Preise sollten wir uns einstellen?
Danke schonmal im voraus!!!!


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,
lohnt idR nur, wenn die jemand in der Bucht oder so verkauft.

Rahmen einzeln beim Händler vor Ort schw....teuer.

Schlierseer-Radhaus.de Reaktion Rahmen=219

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. Januar 2011)

LTD kostet ca 130â¬, Reaction Alu ca 200â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/rahmen-mtb.html
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/
Evtl auch mal dort fragen http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Januar 2011)

Hey Danke!! 
*Schliersee Radhaus hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an. Allerdings sind die fast 600km von meiner Heimat entfernt und ich weis nicht ob die versenden und wie schlimm diie Lackschäden an dem Bikes sind. Hab doch richtig gelesen das das 2te Wahl Rahmen sind, oder?!*


----------



## fatz (19. Januar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die fast 600km von meiner Heimat entfernt und ich weis nicht ob die versenden und
> wie schlimm diie Lackschäden an dem Bikes sind. Hab doch richtig gelesen das
> das 2te Wahl Rahmen sind, oder?


anrufen, fragen und im zweifel bilder schicken lassen......


----------



## rabidi (19. Januar 2011)

Guck mal hier: http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p20427_Rahmen-Cube-LTD-CC-Messemodell.html
Kann Bikepalast und Schlierseer Radhaus empfehlen, hab schon bei beiden gekauft!
Versenden tun beide.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## andi_tool (19. Januar 2011)

als schweineteuer würde ich die aufgerufenen Preise nicht bezeichnen.

Wenn Ihr Euch mal anschaut, was ein Rahmen eines Breezer Lightning/Thunder bzw. eines Specialized Stumpjumper kostet...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute!!! Danke für die Linkes. Der von Bike Palast hat es un angetan.

Sind die CC Rahmen gepulvert oder lackiert? 
Ich frag, weil der XMS Rahmen gegenber dem AMS Rahmen lackiert und nicht geulvert ist. Naja und gepulvert soll er schon sein

Edit: Jetzt hab ich mal interessehalber den 2011er CC Rahmen gegoogelt. Das wär genau der Rahmen für mich nächstes Jahr.
Denkste Puppe, die haben beim 2011 die Geometrie verändert und das Steuerrohr um 2cm verlängert
Das heißt die Gabel ist jetzt 2cm zu kurz


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Januar 2011)

Kumpel war heute nochmal beim örtlichen CUBE Händler und der meinte es gäbe keine Rahmen frei zu kaufen
Deshalb heute mit dem echt coolen Typen von Schliesser Radhaus telefoniert und dort wegen Rahmen nach gefragt. Keine 10min. später kamen die ersten Fotos von Rahmen. Sehr sehr geil der Tipp
DANKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## dende24 (4. Januar 2013)

Bin durchs googlen auf diesen Thread gestoßen. 
Wollte (bzw. hatte) mir auch einen Rahmen bestellt, leider hatte ich einen Verkehrsunfall und mein Auto wurde dabei ziemlich übel zugerichtet. Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail an den Chef geschickt, ob wir die bestellung stornieren können...
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich in einer anderen Mail einsichtig gezeigt habe und bereitwillig zahlen wollte. Diese Mail hier war nur ein Vorschlag von mir. Für mich ich der Laden so ziemlich gestorben, auch wenn das Angebot gut ist!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1283634


----------



## Kruemelmonster (4. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, was da los war, aber bei GLS kann man natürlich ohne Probleme die Annahme verweigern und das Paket geht zurück. Das ist sogar online möglich, noch bevor einer von GLS das Ding ausgeliefert hat. Mehrkosten entstehen dadurch nicht. Die einmaligen Versandkosten fallen natürlich an, denke das ist klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (6. Januar 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Bin durchs googlen auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
> Wollte (bzw. hatte) mir auch einen Rahmen bestellt, leider hatte ich einen Verkehrsunfall und mein Auto wurde dabei ziemlich übel zugerichtet. Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail an den Chef geschickt, ob wir die bestellung stornieren können...
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich in einer anderen Mail einsichtig gezeigt habe und bereitwillig zahlen wollte. Diese Mail hier war nur ein Vorschlag von mir. Für mich ich der Laden so ziemlich gestorben, auch wenn das Angebot gut ist!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1283634




Verständlich. Wer solche Mails an Kunden schickt hat sie wohl nicht mehr alle beisammen.
Mag zwar sein, daß im Zuge Deiner Bestellung so einiges passiert ist, von dem wir hier nichts wissen - trotzdem geht so eine Mail vom Geschäftsführer gar nicht.

Gruß


----------



## andi_tool (6. Januar 2013)

Daß so ein Ton normalerweise nicht geht, da gebe ich Dir recht.

Aber - wissen wir denn was dem alles vorausgegangen ist? Wir kennen nur eine Seite, und daß ist die vom potentiellen Käufer. Wir kennen nicht wirklich daß, was der Verkäufer dazu sagen kann...

Wobei ich hier jetzt niemandem (weder Käufer noch Verkäufer) etwas unterstellen will!



S.D. schrieb:


> Verständlich. Wer solche Mails an Kunden schickt hat sie wohl nicht mehr alle beisammen.
> Mag zwar sein, daß im Zuge Deiner Bestellung so einiges passiert ist, von dem wir hier nichts wissen - trotzdem geht so eine Mail vom Geschäftsführer gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Vincy (6. Januar 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Bin durchs googlen auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
> Wollte (bzw. hatte) mir auch einen Rahmen bestellt, leider hatte ich einen Verkehrsunfall und mein Auto wurde dabei ziemlich übel zugerichtet. Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail an den Chef geschickt, ob wir die bestellung stornieren können...
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich in einer anderen Mail einsichtig gezeigt habe und bereitwillig zahlen wollte. Diese Mail hier war nur ein Vorschlag von mir. Für mich ich der Laden so ziemlich gestorben, auch wenn das Angebot gut ist!


 
Trotzdem hast du nicht das Recht Privatpost hier zu veröffentlichen! Erst recht nicht ohne Zustimmung der Gegenseite!


----------

